# Water/Methanol injection ???????



## GTO_Brandon777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys can anyone tell me anything about water/methanol injection it seems like it might be kinda fun to add but is it worth it? Can someone tell me what they know about it please.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you read your owners manual? If you did you'd find it states DO NOT use methanol. Ethanol is promoted for use however methanol is not. Unless your engine has been modified for the use of methanol its not worth the risks of internal damage to use it.


----------



## GTO_Brandon777 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't see where it says that can you tell me the page number?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My chemistry isn't the best, but isn't ethanol "grain alcohol" and methanol "wood alcohol"?


----------



## GTO_Brandon777 (Jan 4, 2010)

not sure i saw it in a muscle car mag and i googled it, just wanted to know if anyone was using it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO_Brandon777 said:


> I don't see where it says that can you tell me the page number?


Under 'Additives' on page 5-6 in the 2004 maunal, end of page 5-6 into the beginning of page 5-7 in the 2005 or 2006 manual.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO_Brandon777 said:


> I don't see where it says that can you tell me the page number?


Service and Appearance Care Section 5 page 7 from a 2005 Manual

*Notice:* Your vehicle was not designed for fuel that
contains methanol. Do not use fuel containing
methanol. It can corrode metal parts in your fuel
system and also damage the plastic and rubber
parts. That damage would not be covered under
your warranty.
Some gasolines that are not reformulated for low
emissions may contain an octane-enhancing additive
called methylcyclopentadienyl manganese tricarbonyl
(MMT); ask the attendant where you buy gasoline
whether the fuel contains MMT. General Motors does not
recommend the use of such gasolines. Fuels containing
MMT can reduce the life of spark plugs and the
performance of the emission control system may be
affected. The malfunction indicator lamp may turn on.
If this occurs, return to your authorized GM dealer


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

im using it. still using it. works just fine in mine. then again im not stock ether. they dont want you using methanol cuz it will give you a P300 code. Q: whats P300. A: multi missfire usually in one bank or the other or both. mine was in bank 2 . tor the entire engine down to find a blown cat. WTF right? anyway. take the cats out if you can and then you can use water/meth. *tune the darn thing* other wise DON'T W/M is really not suitable for stock engines...... as i read the post above mine i see that 

FYI.... the judge know his stuff good guy to follow. 

Notice: Your vehicle was not designed for fuel that
contains methanol. Do not use fuel containing
methanol. It can corrode metal parts in your fuel
system and also damage the plastic and rubber
parts. That damage would not be covered under
your warranty.

*see my intake. not likely. this is a hint. the water/meth never see's fuel until it's mixed inside the cylinder. water meth is injected in at the intake manifold. then sucked in by the pistons. works similar to a carburetor.acts like a fuel jet.. but these engines are fuel injected and all four elements(water. meth. air. fuel) mix as they enter the cylinder. at no point is w/m in the fuel system. what judge is referring to, is meth entrained in the fuel also known as pump gas. in some cases. we can't get away from it. *

Some gasolines that are not reformulated for low
emissions may contain an octane-enhancing additive
called methylcyclopentadienyl manganese tricarbonyl
(MMT); ask the attendant where you buy gasoline
whether the fuel contains MMT. General Motors does not
recommend the use of such gasolines. Fuels containing
MMT can reduce the life of spark plugs and the
performance of the emission control system may be
affected.
*as i stated in my posting*

The malfunction indicator lamp may turn on.
If this occurs, return to your authorized GM dealer

*or get a tune after the cats are out...IF YOU CAN.. don't if you have strict emission standards.. water/ meth will eat your cat's*


GTO JUDGE is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would only use it if you are running a very modded car... IE high compression or high PSI. Keep in mind any kind of modding or racing is 'forbidden' in the owners manual/warrenty so mod at your own risk. There are many kits out there though. I personally know a 800+hp supercharged goat with a meth kit and it doesn't have any peoblems.


----------



## GTO_Brandon777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Taz how long does the mixture last or can i turn it off and on?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

let the tuner do that . under most driving conditions, the meth doesn't run. 2 gallons will last quite a wile more so in the winter. however if you don't drive in the winter. change it out come spring. put some fresh meth in the reservoir.( i sound like a crack dealer) LOL. But , if you race in the summer time like i do. i use roughly 4 gallons and some nitro-methane. get with snow performance for a kit and mixture. this seems to be more info then you need for a stockish ride. stay with a stage 2 system. keep it real. don't go over board it will hurt the car in the long run. AND DON"T FORGET TO REMOVE THE CAT"S....... now as far as how the system works. my is set up for rapid injection at 3500 rpm and full spray at 5200 rpm to red line with an increase of 20% as the boost increases. the only reason i use meth. is to control detonation.i do see some HP come out of it but not as much as you might think. 20-25 HP. in my car it's not that noticeable. in a stockish car it would be. the meth cools down and condenses the air at intake this is why you get a little more HP. hot summer days it work great, in the winter when its cold not so much if at all. 


hope this clears things up. good luck on you meth adventure. FYI you'd be better off with an NOS kit 50-75 shot for a stock engine. little more money but better results. 50 to 75 shot is mild enough to not hurt a stock engine to much. higher shots of nos will burn holes in the heads from detonation. nos burn so friggen fast that detonation is never heard and damage is done even though is so slight eventually the heads are shot. or a head gasket needs replaced or possibly a piston rod on the ground. one never knows.


----------



## GTO_Brandon777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i live in the fort lauderdale/ miami area and its hot as hell so im sure it will help ALOT.


----------

